# got a 1936 hawthorn silver king off  ebay



## nomadman1956 (Nov 7, 2010)

Let the silver King collection begin!!!   lol  

Snagged this one off ebay for $177


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 7, 2010)

congrats! the light alone is double easy! (well maybe almost double)


----------



## bud poe (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool!  24" or 26" wheels?  I picked one up off of a fellow CABE member.  I need fenders, bars, headbadge and some other stuff for mine...Someone on here I believe has NOS whitewalls (24") that would've come on this bike.  What is that bracket attached to the front of the saddle, a home-made job?


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 7, 2010)

Its a leather strap in front of the seat.. Why????   I dont know!   lol


----------



## bud poe (Nov 7, 2010)

To keep the seat from leaning back!?!  Mine had an added "T-bolt", someone drilled and tapped a hole in the seat post casting and made a large thumbscrew (bolt with a rod welded across the top) to cinch down on the seat-post!  Funny what people came up with to fix these little issues...


----------



## chitown (Nov 7, 2010)

That fork is messed up (if it's orig) and looks like the truss rods are missing, but otherwise a fantastic deal. Are the handlebars aluminum?

Nice score.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 7, 2010)

that is a great deal even if the fork is messed up because more than likely that doesn't look correct anyway and you can find them often at swaps, I know someone would at least be able to grab one for ya at the next meet.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 8, 2010)

Handlebars do look aluminum, but no idea dont have it yet,  One way cool thing about it. It has a license plate from Elwood Indiana from 1937 on it,  a town 20 miles from where I grew up.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 8, 2010)

If it's 24 inch I have a straight 24" aluminum fork I could make you a deal on.


----------



## chitown (Nov 8, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> If it's 24 inch I have a straight 24" aluminum fork.




Good thing they made girls versions as to provide us with an ample supply of pristine parts for all the bashed-up/abused boys bikes.

Yours might have looked something like this one:

View attachment 14266


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 8, 2010)

So how impossible to find will the rear stand, truss rods and battery tube be to find and how much show I expect to pay?  
Is my chain guard correct?    Did they didnt have a carrier on the rear?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2010)

*Most of these bikes are 24"*



rustyspoke66 said:


> If it's 24 inch I have a straight 24" aluminum fork I could make you a deal on.




Most are 24" -- they were made to compete directly with the 26" adult bicycles that the competition had & advertised for their lighter weight & supposedly stronger frames - the bikes sit & ride about the same as a 26" competition branded bicycle & with out the fenders you can fit 26 in wheels on it - the frames were longer than your average 24" bicycle - the wheelset was 36 spoke - your bars appear to be the aluminum ones which are difficult to find -- the early ones are 24" - the late Hex tube & 26X versions were 26" models - I hope that helps -- you have a good base to start the easy restoration -- clean & polish - grease up & go


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice score I was watching this one, great deal, I just bought a girls off ebay for the same price for parts( no light and the rear wheel was wrong-damn it).  I still have the girls frame and fork if your interested.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 10, 2010)

nothing i know is concrete, however, the seat on the silverking version is usually a toolbox seat($$) the chainguard has paisley cut outs like the sprocket (but the one you have is like a period aftermarket one) if your sprocket has holes around the edge it might have had a ring type guard like modern bikes. some time early on in its life it might have broke or come off and was replaced by the one on now. the silverking version of a rack is a cast aluminum thing of beauty i don't know if it was on the wards version tho.($$ as well) i should think that if the forks are steel then they are not original. i think that the only steel ones they used were on the springer 26" version.(i might be wrong) post pics when you get it!


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 10, 2010)

Any chance that fork is correct for the hawthore,(cheaper model???) but not for the silver king?  I talked to the orginal owners son and he argued with me its all orginal but the tires???    His dad got it in 1937 at Montgomery Wards in Elwood In.   when he was 8 years old. He Put $12.00  then .25 cents a week until paid for.   When I drive up to get it Im gonna take a picture with the orginal owner like I did the shelby and write down all the details.   BONUS!!!!   The son said they still had orginal bill of sale and siren that goes on the bracket on the fork he gonna look for and throw in!!! How about that!!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 10, 2010)

good deal! you can get the info right from the original owner! post post post!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 10, 2010)

twowheelfan said:


> nothing i know is concrete, however, the seat on the silverking version is usually a toolbox seat($$) the chainguard has paisley cut outs like the sprocket (but the one you have is like a period aftermarket one) if your sprocket has holes around the edge it might have had a ring type guard like modern bikes. QUOTE]
> Bike looks like a base model and probably did not come with a chainguard as you mentioned, and would more than likely have had the "sprocket guard" so chainguard, while it is correct but may have been added at the time of purchase. Toolbox seat was usually put on the deluxe version that came with hornlite and locking frame at least that is according to the ads and books I have.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 21, 2010)

nomadman1956 said:


> Any chance that fork is correct for the hawthore,(cheaper model???) but not for the silver king?



Actually the Wards models were more expensive than the Monark badged bikes. Wards was a higher end department store and their products went at a premium, kind of like Saks 5th Ave is now.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 21, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> twowheelfan said:
> 
> 
> > nothing i know is concrete, however, the seat on the silverking version is usually a toolbox seat($$) the chainguard has paisley cut outs like the sprocket (but the one you have is like a period aftermarket one) if your sprocket has holes around the edge it might have had a ring type guard like modern bikes. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Your two cents added...is worth a million!


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 21, 2010)

fordsnake said:


> Your two cents added...is worth a million!



 Aw shucks...


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 21, 2010)

Now he's gonna get a big head...


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 22, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> Now he's gonna get a big head...



 Nah, I'll always have my freakishly normal sized head. God bless us. Everyone.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks to rustyspoke66, got a aluminum fork on the way!!!


----------

